# Was war Euer größter Fehler beim Teichbau ?



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2003)

:cry:  Hand aufs Herz  :cry: 

Jeder macht einmal Fehler ! Oder ?  Beim Teichbau ist es wie beim Hausbau. Irgendwie ist man hinterher immer schlauer. Frei nach dem Motto : " Ach hätte ich nur.... "

Mein Thema soll vor allem die ansprechen, die wie ich am Anfang daran geglaubt haben, dass das Bauen eines Gartenteiches eine der leichtesten Übungen im Leben ist.

Anfänger sollten von unseren Fehlern profitieren, denn das ist garade das wertfolle in einem Forum.

Das mit den Fehler eingestehen ist immer so eine Sache, also fange ich mit mir selber an. 

Letzes Jahr im Oktober stand der Bagger vor der Tür, Loch buddeln, 40 qbm Erde wegfahren, Folie rein, Wasser rein fertig dachte ich ..... Haha wie konnte ich nur so naiv sein !

Gesagt getan. Alles hat bestens geklappt, doch dann kam der Herbst und mit ihm die Blätter. Tulpe was machst Du nun dachte ich ? OK kein Problem mit dem neuen Teichkächer vom Geburtstag fleißig abfischen , dann wird´s schon irgend wann mal gut sein.

Nun ja ! Bei ca. 50 qm Teichoberfläche war das wohl mein gröster Denkfehler, denn die Herbststürme haben kräftig alles mögliche in den frisch befüllten Teich geblasen.  Leider hatte ich keine Zeit im Herst noch Pflanzen zu setzen. Frage an die Experten unter Euch: Hätte das noch was zu Verbesserung der Wasserqualität gebracht ? 

Mit Abstand betrachtet hätte ich mir ein Teichnetz 8 x 8m kaufen sollen, um das Laub vom Wasser fern zu halten.

Nun kämpfe ich mit 50 cm Sichttiefe (ohne Filter usw. ) Vom glasklaren Wasser bin ich noch weit entfernt.  Zu Pfingsten werde ich eine Filteranlage mit 3 Wasserkaskaden in Betrieb nehmen. Noch bin ich  optimistisch das ganze ohne Chemie und UV in den Griff zu bekommen. 

Ich berichte später über meine Erkennnisse.

Gruß an alle von Tulpe.


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2003)

hallo tulpe,

tja - so geht es bestimmt vielen ........ habe gehört "jeder baut seinen teich 3mal"

also ich habe mich den ganzen winter damit beschäftigt teichbücher zu lesen und zu verstehen - ich wußte schon - geburtstag weihnachten etc. man schenkt mir teich und fiscbücher - internett´foren hatte ich zu diesem zeitpunkt noch nicht gefunden. 

also in allen büchern stand auf verschiedene art das gleiche - und ich habs getan - einen 65m² teich gebaut der insgesamt aber zuviele flachzonen aufweißt - dieses frühjahr habe ich jetzt einen teil der folie abgehoben und bin in einem teilbereich etwas tiefer gegangen - an die restlichen bereiche komme ich nicht mehr ran da teilweise der steg drüber geht - teilweise die folie unter den fliesen verankert ist etc. ich bin zwar im tiefbereich auf ca. 1.7m aber der ganze rest könnte ruhig 50cm tiefer sein --- aber wir haben doch noch zeit   ..... irgendwann

und meine zweite naivität war die den versuch zu unternehmen 35m³ erde mit dem anhänger und der schaufel zu bewegen ............

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2003)

Ganz klar: Zu klein, zu klein, zu klein...

1. Ich hätte den Teich nochmals größer machen sollen (Platz habe ich ja).
2. Ich hätte vor allem die Ufergräben sehr viel größer und abwechslungsreicher (in Tiefe und Ausdehnung) machen sollen

Wird spätestens in 10 Jahren korrigiert  8) .

Beste Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2003)

*Fehler*

Hallo Tulpe,

oh ja Fehler habe ich genug gemacht. Aber die meisten eben aus Unwissenheit.

Hier eine kleine Übersicht:

1.) Fischbesatz von 34 Fischen bei 2.500 Litern
2.) Habe 3 mal täglich gefüttert
3.) Keine Wasserproben genommen und Werte ausgewertet
4.) Immer sofort mit Chemie zugeschlagen und dadurch immer nur die Symptome bekämpft.

Diese Fehler sind wie schon gesagt aus Unwissenheit entstanden. Die allerersten Jahre habe ich immer Gedacht, das die "Wundermittel" im handel helfen. Doch ich musste sehr schnell merken, das ich genau das Gegenteil erreichte. Die Probleme im Teich wurde immer schlimmer und ich musste mehr von dem Zeugs kaufen. Dann habe ich Redikal einen Schlussstrich gezogen und die Ursachen im Teich OHNE Chemie bekämpft und siehe da, der Teich hat sich erholt! Und ist bis heute Wunderschön.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2003)

Mein Fehler... einen "Fertig"_(warum der bloß so heißt?)_teich zu nehmen.... (obwohl ich meine Pfütze heiß und innig liebe!!!). 
In meinem "5 Jahresplan" steht nun eine Erweiterung ¿ (Ironie), Ausbau oder Änderung ganz oben auf der Liste. 
Allerdings werde ich jetzt das erste Jahr und den Winter abwarten... muß ja noch so viel lernen  
und mach bestimmt noch massig weitere Fehler. 
Außerdem kann ich dann vielleicht das Interesse meines GG für den Teich wecken ...

cu
WF


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

Also jetzt mal die Wahrheit:
- beim ersten Teich: Fertigbecken und zu klein( die Dinger täuschen unheimlichwenn sie einfach nur so dastehen)
- bei der Vergrößerung: Folie zu knapp abgeschnitten (jaja macht man nicht aber man wird ja nur aus erfahrung klug oder?????) Überlauf in die Falsche Richtung gelegt und so eine Rasensenke überflutet( hab gedacht das Wasser sickert schnell ab)
- bei meinem aktuellen Teich ("übernommen"): nach Grundreinigung durch ausenrumarbeiten zuviel Dreck wieder in den Teich gebracht.

Des langt jetzt aber mal sonst nimmt mich hier keiner mehr ernst

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2003)

Hatte zum Glück noch nicht die Gelegenheit, viel falsch zu machen, da ich den Teich übernommen habe.

Eines jedoch ist ein Highlight
Da er 2 jahre lang nicht gepflegt worden war dachte ich, es würde reichen, das Wasser auszulassen und mit dem Schlauch den Schlamm wegzuspülen und ihn dann auszupumpen... 

daß der eigentliche Dreck jedoch nur mit einem starken Kärcher wegzubringen ist, das hab ich erst gemerkt als das Wasser schon drinnen war und ihn schön langsam vom Beton abgelöst und im Teich verteilt hat

Naja, beim zweiten mal putzen merkt man es sich halt dann 

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2003)

*Fehler*

Hallo,
Ich habe schon meinen dritten Teich gebaut.
Aber demnächst ziehen wir vielleicht wieder nach Hamburg,
und dann bau ich meinen Vierten.
Aber da passieren bestimmt auch noch Fehler.
Nishigoi


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2003)

Zu klein
bin am denken ob ich ihn vergrösseren soll

john


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2003)

Hallo Boardies,

erst mal danke für Eure köstlichen Pleiten, Pech  & Pannen. Macht richtig Spass die Story´s zu lesen. Ich denke Anfänger können hier ne Menge mitnehmen. Eine Frage an juergen-b: Mir scheint der gleiche Fehler mit der durchschnittlichen Tiefe unterlaufen zu sein. Meine tiefste Stelle ist ca. 1,60m Bei 48qm habe ich ca. 20 qm Flachwasser mit 20-30 cm Tiefe, danach eine Stufe auf 60 cm so ca 3 qm und dann gehts ab in die Tiefe. 
Besonders reizvoll finde ich den direkten Abfall von der Flachwasserzone  bis zur vollen Tiefe (eine Art Riffkante).  Ich glaube die 30 cm Zone ist zu groß - Oder ? Wie sollte das Verhältnis von flachem zu tiefen Wasser sein ?

So bis später und weiter schön beichten ..... Tulpe !


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2003)

*Fehler*

Hallo,

folgende Fehler habe ich gemacht:

1.) die Falschen Teichbücher gekauft. 
2.) den Teich zu klein gemacht.
3.) den Teich zu klein gemacht.
4.) einen Bodenablauf nicht eingebaut.
5.) falsche Filtertechnik benutzt.
6.) auf die falschen Leute gehört.

Die Fehler 1 - 6 sind inzwischen behoben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2003)

*..*

Hallo Lothar,

deinen Angaben zufolge müsste es dann ja ein "perfekter"    Teich sein ... wird Zeit, das wir den Kasten Bier vertilgen    ... ich meine natürlich das ich deinen Teich anschaue ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2003)

hallo tulpe,

tja - welches verhältniss zwischen tief und flachbereich sollte das richtige sein - das ist die frage der fragen ?

aus meiner sicht gibt es einiges pro und kontra:

viel flach heist du kannst große pflanzbereiche anlegen und hast wenig mit algen probleme - aber der teich erhitzt sich leichter und du bekommst weniger wasservolumen was die biologische stabilität erschwert im winter gefriert eine größere fläche durch.

was ich bei mir bei der planung einfach nicht angedacht habe ist daß in diesem teich einmal fische schwimmen welche doch recht groß zu nennen sind und deren lebensraum durch viel flachwasser doch beschnitten wird - wiederum lieben kleinere und jungfische die geschützt und bewachsenen flachzonen .............. und so würde einem noch das eine oder andere pro und kontra einfallen.

ich denke die grundsätzliche überlegung sollte davon ausgehen welchen nutzen und welchen besatz sollte der teich erfüllen, und genau in dieser überlegung findet man die richtige lösung.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

will nun auch mal kundtun, was ich falsch gemacht habe:
1. Fertigteich ca. 1000 l (kommt garantiert nicht noch mal vor   )
2. viiiel zu klein und zu flach (läßt sich ja nun nich mehr ändern)
3. Bachlauf gebaut, der zu flach ist und keine Staustufen hat   
   (außerdem ist er zu lang im Verhältnis zur Teichgröße)
4. die Lage ist zu sonnig

Beim nächsten Teich (in ca. 5 Jahren) wird alles anders!


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2003)

was ich alles falsch gemacht habe, kann ich eigentlich noch garnicht genau sagen, da mein Teich erst seit ca. 5 Wochen läuft.
Eines habe ich aber auf jeden Fall falsch gemacht... an einer Seite habe ich das Ufer sehr steil gemacht (1,3 m fast senkrecht). Das lag aber daran, daß ich zum einen Tiefe erreichen wollte und zum anderen an der Stelle, wo nun der Teich ist, nicht unbegrenzt Fläche hatte. Von meiner Terasse aus, sieht man diesen Fehler aber nicht.
Was aber wohl auf jeden Fall bei mir richtig war, daß ich mir sofort eine vernünftige Filteranlage gekauft habe. Trotz des derzeitigen Wetters ist mein Wasser immer noch glasklar.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2003)

was ist denn an einem Steilufer falsch ?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2003)

Hallo Doogie,

es ist recht schwer zu verkleiden. Ich habe es jetzt mit Kiesmatten gemacht, ideal finde ich es allerdings nicht.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
wie hoch ist denn das "Steilufer". Ich hab bei mir auch so ein Problem gehabt und folgendermaßen gelöst. __ Schilf hinter der Folie hab ins Gras gepflanzt und die andere Seite ins Wasser (10cm tiefer) hängen lassen. An einer anderen Ecke wuchert irgert ein __ Bodendecker bis in den Teich.
Funktioniert ganz gut

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2003)

Also das mit dem 90 Grad Steilufer habe ich auch (meine Lieblingsriffkante) ...
Diese liegt so, dass Sie fast keine Sonne abbekommt, will heißen zeigt nach Norden. An einer zweiten 60 Grad Steilwand 6m lang,  habe ich die Folie einfach doppelt gelegt und die zweite Schicht oben und unten mit Steinen fixiert. Falls die UV Strahlung die erste brüchig machen sollte, kann ich das Schutzhaut rausschmeißen und eine neue drüber legen.

Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2003)

*Re*

Moin,

so, nun hab ich auch mal Zeit, auf meine Fehler zu kommen, die ich beim Teichbau machte:

1.Viel zu klein !!!! Optional kann ich immer noch die andere Seite des Gartens nutzen, wenn er mir zu klein wird, allerdings werde ichdann wohl gesteinigt

2.Mein erster Stör im Gartenteich, der eelndig verreckte, weil ich einfach nur das Tier drin haben wollte, ohne mich vorher zu erkundigen, welches Tier ich da einsetze.

3.Bepflanzung ist immer noch unzureichend, hätte gerne mehr

4.Die Flachwasserzone ist einfach zu klein, hätte dort gerne mehr Gräser drin, allerings gefällt es den mittlerweile 3 Froggis dort sehr gut, denn dort kommen keine Fischis hin ... habe dieses Jahr noch etwas __ Kalmus reingesetzt ... und ein paar __ Binsen, aber des wird schon noch

5.Nicht beachtet habe ich die Bäume des Nachbarn, dessen Blätter erst im Pflanzenfilter und dann durch den Überlauf im Hauptteich landen. Abhilfe wird da nur ein "Teich-Port" schaffen .... meine Bedenken sind allerdings im Sommer, daß es unter der "Abdeckung" einfach zu heiss ist


Ansonsten kann ich mir keine Vorwürfe machen, interessiert hat mich das Thema seid 1999, viel gelesen, viel gutes und viel unnützes Zeugs ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2003)

Hallo Tommi,

welche Probleme hattest Du mit dem Stör? Ich hatte auch daran gedacht, mir einen bzw. zwei zu kaufen.

Gruß
harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2003)

*...*

Guten Morgen Harald,

nach ca. 3 Monaten hat er sich in kleineren Fadenalgen verheddert, damals war ich zu blöd, setze einen 15cm STör ein .... war voll Bullshit .... niemals mehr einen Stör unter 1kg Gewicht bzw. 40-50cm Länge, nie wieder ich kann nur jedem abraten ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2003)

Hallo Tommi,

ich glaube, ich werde mir die Sache mit dem Stör dann nochmal überlegen. Ich hatte eher an einen kleineren gedacht, den ich dann abgebe, wenn er eine entsprechend Größe erreicht hat.

Gruß
harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2003)

*Größe*

Hallo Harald,

lass es lieber, dem Tier zuliebe, kleiner als 1kg sollte es ned sein .... und wenn man einen Teich unter 30.000 Liter hat, sollte man es ganz lassen ....  sonst haste keinen Spass dran ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

Hi,

ich hab erst seit ein paar Tagen einen Teich, und die großen Fehler werd ich wohl erst später bemerken.

Aber beim Teichbau ist uns ein dummer Fehler passiert.

Ich hatte irgendwo gelesen, dass man die Folie vor der Verarbeitung im Teich in der Sonnen ausbreiten soll, damit sie geschmeidiger wird.
Ich also 5*6m Folie am Samstag bei strahlender Sonne auf unserem schönen Rasen verteilt.
Freu mich noch as es sowarm ist, da wr die Foliebestimmt noch weicher.

Tja, ja die Kenner lachen sicher schon. :? 

Der Rasen darunter ist verbrannt. Es richt in unserem Garten wie frisches Heu und die große schöne Grünfläche hat einen fast ebenso großen beigen Fleck.

Ich hoffe der erhohlt sich bald wieder.

Meint ihr der Rasen hätte sich vielleicht sogar entzünden können?

Gruß,

Silvie


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2003)

*...*

Der grösste Fehler war, dass ich auf die anderen Leute gehört habe.
Hauptsächlich: Material im Teich, Neigungen und Tiefe des Teiches  sowie Form.

Im letzten Augenblick baute ich den Teich jedoch nach eigener Regie!


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2003)

*Hurra ich bin nicht alleine mit Fehlern gemacht und so*

hi zusammen,

also ich erst recht was falsch gemacht habe.

zu flach
zu seicht und zu flach
dann etwas zu seicht
vielleicht hier und da etwas zu flach
..........

Jetzt hab ich das Problem das mein Fische gerne den Winter überleben wollen. Ich aber definitiv zu seicht bin. In einem anderen Teil des Gartens war für nächstes Jahr ein gscheiter geplant. Den werd ich wohl dieses jahr noch anpacken müssen.    :cry: 

Bitte das mir das keiner nachmacht.

Tschü der besorgte und traurige
Wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juli 2003)

Hallo

Mein größter Fehler, den ich gemacht habe, war der, daß ich mich nicht vorherallseitig informiert habe. 

Folge: - Falscher Filter
          - Teichquerschnitt falsch --> zu flache Wände
          - Teicherde im Teich (sumpfflächen) usw. usw.

wird aber dieses Jahr noch geändert, Filter und Sumpfflächen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2003)

*blanke Folie*

Hallo, Teichfreunde,

mein Teich ist erst wenige Wochen alt, doch könnte ich nochmal vor vorne anfangen, ich würde einiges anders machen.

Mein größtes Problem ist die blanke Folie zur Tiefenzone. Ich suche dringend nach einer Möglichkeit, womit ich die Folie jetzt noch abdecken kann, ohne das Wasser wieder raus zu pumpen.
Wenn das Wasser so klar bleibt, wird man die Folie immer sehen und die Sonneneinstrahlung könnte auf Dauer Schaden anrichten. 

Ich weiß jetzt, ich hätte die Wände entweder steiler anlegen sollen, oder aber mit Steinen dran hochstapeln. 

Kann ich mit Böschungspflanztaschen etwas ausrichten, wenn ja, wie befestigt man diese Taschen. 
Habe ein Foto ins Album - schönste Teichbilder - gesetzt

Kann mir jemand Ratschläge geben ?

Gruß Jackie


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2003)

Hallo Jackie

mein Tip für dein Folienproblem ist Abwarten.
Nach einiger Zeit bildet sich an der Folie eine Algenschicht. dadurch fällt die Folie nicht mehr auf. 
Hab bei mir __ Schilf aufs gepflanzt. Die Wurzeln hab ich zum Teil in den Rasen gesetzt. der Andere Teil hängt über die Folie ins Wasser.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2003)

Hi Tobias,

wird den von __ Schilf nicht abgeraten, weil es die Folie durchbohren kann ?
Hab ich zumindest gelesen.

Harald hat seine Steilwände mit Kiesmatten abgedeckt, halte ich für keine schlechte Idee, weil es ja sicher auch einigermaßen natürlich aussieht.

So wie es jetzt ist, stört es mich jedenfalls. Ohne Fische hatte der Kies wenigstens an einigen Stellen gehalten. Aber meine Kois durchgraben sosehr den Kies das auch dieser mittlerweile runtergefallen ist. 

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Tips.

Gruß Jackie


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2003)

Also bei mir liegen die Wurzeln innen lose an der Folie, die wurzeln außen beschädigen die Folie auch nicht. Ich denke daß nur dann die Folie angegriffen wird wenn das __ Schilf sonst keine Möglichkeit hat an Wasser zu kommen. Hab überall um den Teich Bäume, Häcken u.Ä. aber Probleme mit Wurzeln hab ich nirgents.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2003)

@ Tobias - wie dick ist Deine Folien denn ? Ich habe 1,5mm - von durchbohren keine Spur. Habe extra noch alte Teppiche drunter, dass die Bäume mir keinen Streich spielen.

Bis später Tulpe 1


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2003)

@ Tulpe
glaub nicht mehr als 1mm. Die Folie ist schon mindestens 6 Jahre alt. Die Idee mit dem Teppich ist nicht schlecht, aber ich glaub mit der Zeit verfault der. Würd mir aber da keine Sorgen machen. 

Gruß Tobias

PS: Was ist falsch wenn man nur mit einer Automarke unterwegs ist??


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2003)

Zur Automarke: Als Ossi habe ich nach der Wende einfach eine Kiste gekauft :- Preis, Zustand und Alter egal, haupsache PS und so...  Als dann meine Firma so halbwegs lief und ich mir die Autos der etwas höheren Preislage leisten konnte, habe ich plötzlich von den lieben Autoverkäufern immer nervende Anrufen bekommen, bis mir ebend der Spruch eingefallen war: Der Leben ist zu kurz.....
Dann hatte ich Ruhe und konnte mich ganz auf meine Hobbys konzentrieren      Tauchen, Gartenteich, I-Net usw.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Aug. 2003)

ich dachte erst, ich werde keine,oder zumindest kl. fehler machen.ist mein 1. selbstgebauter teich.ich habe 3 gr. fehler gemacht:

1. VIEL zu klein (hatte aber auch nicht viel mehr platz)
2.  bachlauf auf der falschen seite des teiches errichtet.
3. mich auf baumarkt-filtersysteme verlassen

zu 1.
eine teich kann fast nie zu groß dein.man kann ihn so interessat und abwechslungsreich gestalten.aber das wird einem immer erst später klar, wenn es zu spät ist.

zu 2.
mein teich ist in einer ecke, die mit einer hecke eingegrenzt ist.da wo mein bachlauf jetzt ist, wäre mein filter besser aufgehoben.werde mir jetzt einen patronenfilter mit vortex besteln.der bach wäre auf der anderern seite besser.mutter's blumen müßten zwar dran glauben, aber was soll's  

zu 3.
habe mir eine filter-tonne von tetra gekauft.(der letzte sch..ß  )aber ich dachte filter=filter.dumm gelaufen.jetzt muß ich ihm min. 1 täglich säubern.ich weiß zwar, das ich viele fische (zu viele)habe, aber es nervt.
außerdem habe ich jetzt ein problem, mit dem standort des neuen filters.

merkt euch das, und überlagt euch genau, was ihr wohin baut.

gruß luke...


----------

